# Ipod touch 2nd generation is stuck in recovery mode



## TheUltimateFilmer (Sep 23, 2016)

My Ipod Touch 2nd generation is stuck in recovery mode, with the itunes logo and a plug on the screen, and when i plug it into my computer, my computer makes the noise to say that it has been pluged in, but then when i open Itunes or go into windows explorer i cant find my ipod anywhere. Also tried holding down the power and homebutton for 10 seconds, then the home button for 30, but nothing worked. Someone plz help!

Windows 7 hp elitebook intel icore 5
Ipod touch 2nd generation


----------

